# UK Sourcing Of A half-round bullnose With 8mm Bead



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been looking but can't find anything.Where in the UK can I find a half-round bullnose cutter with a bearing, which will produce an 8mm diameter bead with qwirks, fillets each side of the bead?
Thanks.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

the most comprehensive selection;
https://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Router_Cutters_1.html


Another source, but the response is a bit hit and miss;
Router Bits - Infinity Tools

and if you cant find there or here;
http://www.trend-uk.com/en/CZ/

youre gonna have a long search


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

OK thanks I've found what I was looking for.


----------

